
National Archives exhibit blurs images critical of President Trump - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/national-archives-exhibit-blurs-images-critical-of-president-trump/2020/01/17/71d8e80c-37e3-11ea-9541-9107303481a4_story.html
======
hownottowrite
Non Paywall Version: [http://archive.is/HB4g5](http://archive.is/HB4g5)

